# Is the Greyhound still pretty laid back?



## Frownsy (Jun 17, 2019)

Okay so I’m doing the Greyhound from OK to NY and I haven’t been on in 8 years. I’m trying to figure out if security has beefed up over the years or if they still barely check your bag? Debating whether or not I should take my vape pen/edibles or not.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 17, 2019)

Frownsy said:


> Okay so I’m doing the Greyhound from OK to NY and I haven’t been on in 8 years. I’m trying to figure out if security has beefed up over the years or if they still barely check your bag? Debating whether or not I should take my vape pen/edibles or not.


As far as I know and I have been recently on Greyhound, they don't search your bags and for security there's no one there that has a metal detector searching you, etc. Maybe places like NYC? I don't know. I don't see this in Chicago when I go through there.

However, and I can't prove this but heard rumors such as leaving Colorado due the legalization of marijuana the surrounding states will stop a Greyhound bus as soon as it crosses the state line, and search it with a drug sniffing dog. I have never experienced this leaving Colorado and entering the state of Nebraska.

Maybe someone else can add input here. I hope my reply helps!


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 17, 2019)

There is no security anywhere i've ever been on a Greyhound. Take whatever.

Last month i took Greyhound from NYC to Albuquerque. No one wanted to look in my bags. I smoked reefer every single time the bus stopped.


----------



## Frownsy (Jun 17, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> As far as I know and I have been recently on Greyhound, they don't search your bags and for security there's no one there that has a metal detector searching you, etc. Maybe places like NYC? I don't know. I don't see this in Chicago when I go through there.
> 
> However, and I can't prove this but heard rumors such as leaving Colorado due the legalization of marijuana the surrounding states will stop a Greyhound bus as soon as it crosses the state line, and search it with a drug sniffing dog. I have never experienced this leaving Colorado and entering the state of Nebraska.
> 
> Maybe someone else can add input here. I hope my reply helps!





Older Than Dirt said:


> There is no security anywhere i've ever been on a Greyhound. Take whatever.
> 
> Last month i took Greyhound from NYC to Albuquerque. No one wanted to look in my bags. I smoked reefer every single time the bus stopped.




Thanks for the info y’all I appreciate it! If I get nabbed I’ll be back on to warn everyone not to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jun 17, 2019)

Only place I ever got searches was leaving Phoenix Arizona heading to Denver. Seemed kind of backwards.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 17, 2019)

Going from Oklahoma city to NYC, you aren't passing from a legal state to an illegal state, so there should be no border searchers, and those have to be pretty damn rare- there are a lot of buses leaving California, Oregon, Washington, Nevada, Colorado, and Massachusetts every day (i think those are all the states with rec weed stores?).

Also, riding Greyhound is so flaky, unreliable, and prone to stranding you for long periods when the connecting buses don't connect that riding without medications seems foolish. You will be glad you have it. I would not have enjoyed my unexpected 12 hour layovers in Pittsburgh and Grand Junction, Colo. nearly as much without my stash (Grand Junction is one of the few Colo. towns with no weed stores).

Also, earplugs are very useful on long bus rides, for when seated near screaming babies, loud talkers etc., or just to drown out the bus noise and sleep.


----------



## Frownsy (Jun 17, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Going from Oklahoma city to NYC, you aren't passing from a legal state to an illegal state, so there should be no border searchers, and those have to be pretty damn rare- there are a lot of buses leaving California, Oregon, Washington, Nevada, Colorado, and Massachusetts every day (i think those are all the states with rec weed stores?).
> 
> Also, riding Greyhound is so flaky, unreliable, and prone to stranding you for long periods when the connecting buses don't connect that riding without medications seems foolish. You will be glad you have it. I would not have enjoyed my unexpected 12 hour layovers in Pittsburgh and Grand Junction, Colo. nearly as much without my stash (Grand Junction is one of the few Colo. towns with no weed stores).
> 
> Also, earplugs are very useful on long bus rides, for when seated near screaming babies, loud talkers etc., or just to drown out the bus noise and sleep.



Thanks, you’re putting me at ease! Last time I made this ride on the Greyhound I did not have anything (bud or earbuds) and it was a nightmare, but it was a while ago. Normally I don’t have to worry about it cause I just drive and sleep in my car, but my poor wheels just can’t handle this trip. So as all humans do I am learning from my mistakes and I am coming prepared this time.


----------



## Frownsy (Jun 17, 2019)

IVth said:


> Only place I ever got searches was leaving Phoenix Arizona heading to Denver. Seemed kind of backwards.



Weird, what kind of searches? Like full on scary with dogs or just someone going through your bags?


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jun 17, 2019)

@Frownsy no nothing intense security just profiled me as potentially having something? Saw some other kid getting busted though. There may have been something going on, because i've rode greyhound long distance over a dozen times and that was the only time. they just pawed around in my stuff nothing extensive.


----------



## Frownsy (Jun 17, 2019)

@IVth Okay cool, except not cool for the person who got busted or you getting profiled that sucks, but I’m glad nothing crazy. I haven’t had to ride it a whole bunch and the only time something like that happened was cause this couple snuck wild turkey on got drunk and started fighting, the cops came on pulled them off and we were back on our way. I’m sure it’ll be fine. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jun 17, 2019)

Load up on vitamin C and maybe even get some airborne in your system starting about a week before you take that ride all the way up until and through the ride. I haven't taken the bus in decades but I remember every time I did there was someone vomiting and numerous people coughing/hacking up their lungs. You don't wanna be sick right out the gate arriving your destination.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, in soem areas they will run a dog by the bus. Had this happen in LA and El Paso.

Some stations will search you with a metal detector before they let you into the waiting area.

I wouldn't worry about small amounts of weed


----------



## FoolsErrand (Jun 17, 2019)

Only security I see at Greyhound is the driver may check your ID. I had this happen in NYC last trip. I think you'll have no problem.


----------



## train in vain (Jun 18, 2019)

I cant say yes or no about that route but yeah there are places where they search your carry on bag but not anything going under the bus(usually). Ive been on a few buses headed north in tx where cops got on at a rest stop and "randomly" searched bags. Also once in houston they were cjeckin people wjth the metal detector and the dumbass in front of me had weed and a pipe in his pocket and they were like..REALLY MAN? They didnt do anything except throw it in the trash and heckle his ass haha


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 18, 2019)

Reno, Denver, Portland, Salt Lake, St Louis, Chicago and NYC all occasionally search bags. I normally would just tuck whatever I had into my socks or belt line, it was never too intense. Had my pack pulled off in Reno once without them telling me because a dog hit on it. Got to east coast with no gear, fun time. When the pack showed up a week later the dirty pipe the dog had hit on was still in it.


----------



## DenverS (Jun 19, 2019)

ICC and Federal DOT and state means Federal and any amount of weed is drug trafficking when you cross line or use commercial means same


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jun 28, 2019)

Rode from Cincinnati to chicago last year we had flasks and edibles. No one ever checked anything. But New York might be diff


----------



## outskirts (Oct 30, 2019)

I went down to Orlando FL for last Memorial Day Weekend by Dirty Dog. Left from Philly and had a transfer in Richmond. The way back to Philly was straight through, no transfers. My bags were never searched and I never saw any metal detectors... doesn't mean it never happens though. Maybe it depends on what route you take and or any current drama at any given station?
Just pissed off and sleep deprived drivers, one of whom in North Carolina actually threatened all off us passengers with "I'm a hateful old man, don't mess with me, or I'll give you a story you'll tell your grandchildren." along with seats to cramped for me to stretch out and sleep.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 31, 2019)

They usually search you somewhere between tx and az. And sometimes they do citizenship checks around there too. The search is never very thorough. My cousin did 90 days in tx for a roach while riding greyhound. So it can happen. Just be careful.
I could imagine OK being kinda pot Nazis so maybe just be careful.


----------



## beersalt (Oct 31, 2019)

Met a guy in UT 4 or so years ago that got thrown in jail riding from OR to UT for some weed in his bag. They stopped the bus after leaving OR and checked everyone, apparently.

I've ridden greyhound a few times since then, and the driver always announces a possible search for marijuana (threatening drug dogs) when leaving any legal state. Never followed through, though.

Just be on the DL, of course. You'll most likely be fine. If it's just a joint or some edibles to smoke/eat during your ride, I wouldn't worry- because you can get rid of those easily. But, if you are crossing into a non-legal state from a legal state I would reccomend not taking your chances with any bulk.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 1, 2019)

My son rode to Missouri and back this past summer. Other then the bus breaking down and the 8 hour delay in Phoenix, he said the ride was ok and "hella Chill". The free wifi on some of the buses suck.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 1, 2019)

NO, its not "laid back", the seat tilts about two inches making for the most uncomfortable ride of your life. You will have absolutely no leg room, and probably wont sleep for the entire trip. The bus wont stop at any of the good truck stops because they don't want Greyhounds business, since passengers just stand around and smoke and steal shit. Not to mention, the driver may call the cops on ALL the passengers for the mere mention of weed. Don't do it.

This is "Squat the PLanet" not "ride on busses around the planet", hitchhike, trainhop, or drive a Toyota Prius which runs on fairy dust, its the only way to travel.

Edit: obviously you took your trip already, this is just a shoutout to whoever else....

2nd Edit: you will also catch passengers fucking really loud behind nearby dumpsters...


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 2, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> NO, its not "laid back", the seat tilts about two inches making for the most uncomfortable ride of your life. You will have absolutely no leg room, and probably wont sleep for the entire trip. The bus wont stop at any of the good truck stops because they don't want Greyhounds business, since passengers just stand around and smoke and steal shit. Not to mention, the driver may call the cops on ALL the passengers for the mere mention of weed. Don't do it.
> 
> This is "Squat the PLanet" not "ride on busses around the planet", hitchhike, trainhop, or drive a Toyota Prius which runs on fairy dust, its the only way to travel.
> 
> ...



That's pretty fucking spot on, lol.

I've seen seniors get rolled for their meds, fist fights on the bus, people openly lighting up joints on the bus to get it to stop near their house. I've seen guns, OD's, a dude (no ticket) hiding in the bathroom that got rolled by cops when ylthey kicked the door in and drug him out.

I've seen an entire bus shout at border patrol doing citizen checks to "get the fuck of the bus, nazis".

I've seen a greyhound going the opposite way engulfed in flames on the side of the highway.

I've been t boned on a bus, not bad, but still.

But hey, I've also gotten majorly fucked up with a bunch on anarcho punks while waiting for our bus in DT LA, did some bomb ass coke with some dude in TX, and had some really fucked up conversations.

Lord help you if the person sitting next to to is a wingnut who wants to talk for the whole ride...and you both have 500 miles to go....

That is greyhound in a nutshell. It blows. Alot.

Every time I see a greyhound ad on Facebook I troll the fuck out of the post with my horror stories of riding the Dirty Dog. Then other users chime in with theirs till the have to take the post down.

Hilarious!

Edit: I've ridden in a gondola filled with sharp, rusty metal that was more comfortable than riding Dirty Dog.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 3, 2019)

Greyhound has been assisting ICE, so no.​


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 3, 2019)

Atlanta will sometimes have people walking around checking bags. Salt Lake City, Utah is the only city I've been through that makes everyone line up and checks every single bag. Arizona, and it seems like anywhere close to the Mexican border, will have these random searches from Border patrol folks, checking IDs, bags, sometimes they bring on dogs. It's always at a random rest stop well away from the station. Been east to west quite a few times and it's pretty damn lax. Never gone up north tho.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 3, 2019)

I've only rode the dog once. Never again... Never again


----------

